# Netzteil defekt/zu schwach



## Mr_BurnZ (4. August 2019)

Heho,

folgendes, mein Rechner friert seit einiger Zeit einfach ein. Einfach so, meistens im Idle, kurz nach dem Hochfahren.

Unter Last vernehme ich ein etwas merkwürdiges klicken/knacken (klingt fast wie ein Kurzschluss) vom Netzteil wenn die Grafikkarte ausgelastet wird mit kurzen Framedrops.
Der Lüfter ist nicht das Problem.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

PC Komponenten
- AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX
- be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
- Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
- 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
- 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)


----------



## gekipptesBit (4. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Reduziere mal deine Grafikkarte z.B. im Afterburner mal auf -50% im Powerlimit oder am besten in der Adrenalinsoftware.
Wenn es im Desktop stabil weiterläuft dann mal vor dem zocken auch die Mhz auf Minimum setzen bei Core und Memory.
Läuft da alles dann soweit stabil zuerst Schritt für Schritt anheben beim Powerlimit bis 100% wieder und auch andere Werte anheben eben bis er einfriert. Tun die niedrigen Einstellungen auch Abstürze oder einfrieren bewirken ist vielleicht der zu neue Grafiktreiber mit schuld oder auch mal die XMP-Werte des Rams im Bios abschwächen in der Command Rate von 1 auf 2.


----------



## Mr_BurnZ (4. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Den Grafikkarten-Treiber habe ich mittlerweile schon ausgeschlossen, alle bis 19.5.2 durchprobiert. 
Friert halt auch mit weniger als Standarttakt ein, auch wenn ich nur den Firefox starte.

Die kurzen Framedrops, unter Last beim zockn, mit kurzen "knacken" im Netzteil, wundern mich halt sehr, kann mir nicht so richtig erklären woran das liegt.

Habe das Powerlimit auf -50% gesetzt, Framedrops und Netzteil klicken ist jetzt weg


----------



## gekipptesBit (4. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*



Mr_BurnZ schrieb:


> Habe das Powerlimit auf -50% gesetzt, Framedrops und Netzteil klicken ist jetzt weg



Schrittweise erhöhen und zwischendurch ein Spiel starten und beenden wenn es geht.
Das Netzteil klickt???
Oder ist es Spulenfiepen???
Auch mal an das Mainboard-Ram denken und dort im UEFI/Bios die Command Rate umstellen testweise.
Bei mir läuft momentan nur 19.3.3 auf Windows 8.1, habe noch keinen Nerv neuere zu testen mit meiner RX 580 von MSI. 
Brauche momentan keinen neuen weil ich nicht die neusten Spiele zocke.


----------



## Mr_BurnZ (5. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Ja das Netzteil klickt/knackt (ähnlich Kurzschluss Geräusch) beim zocken mit kurzem Framedrops. 
z.B. bei World of Tanks, wenn ich den Chat öffne oder "Tab" drücke. 
Definitiv kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## facehugger (5. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Was ich bei solchen "Vorkommnissen"  immer frage: hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes NT gegenzutesten?

Gruß


----------



## gekipptesBit (5. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Ich würde das Netzteil reklamieren wenn noch die Garantie greift. Ist schon mehrwürdig das es knackt, besonderes wenn es noch neu wäre.


----------



## Mr_BurnZ (5. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Leider kein Ersatz fürs NT in der Dimension.

PC ist von März 2019. Ich schreib mal bequiet an.
Defekt der Grafikkarte ist auszuschließen?

Hab jetzt seit einem Tag das Seitenteil offen seitdem kein einfrieren, werde das mal weiter offen lassen.

Und Powerlimit wieder auf +50% setzen und testen.


----------



## Mr_BurnZ (9. August 2019)

*AW: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11*

Seitenteil ist dran, Rechner also jetzt wieder geschlossen, und sofort nach gleichzeitigem öffnen einiger Programme, war schon wieder Ende.

Was kann das sein? Hab 2 Gehäuselüfter a 140mm, wenn es am Airflow liegt wirds wohl nicht das Netzteil oder die Grafikkarte sein?


----------



## Terranigma1988 (24. August 2019)

Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten in Normalbereich?  2x140 sollte eigentlich schon reichen aber wenn irgentwo der Airflow nicht gut ist und etwas zuwenig Luft bekommt.... Ansonsten würde ich wirklich mal Be quiet anfragen


----------



## Mr_BurnZ (2. September 2019)

Temperaturen sind jetzt alle i.O. CPU Idle 35°C / GPU Idle (Manuelle Lüftersteuerung) 35°C.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Habe im Wattman die Powerstates abgeschalten gibt also nur noch einen auf 1560Mhz/2100Mhz. 
Hab jetzt keine Framedrops bzw. Netzteil klicken/knacken mehr.
Geh ich da richtig der Annahme das die GraKa das fehlerhafte Teil ist?


----------



## BlackyRay (15. September 2019)

Das ist das gemeine am PC.
Es kann eine Fehlerhafte Komponente zu fehlerhaftem Verhalten bei einer anderen Komponente führen....
Ausschließen würde ich es daher erst, wenn beides Mal ausgetauscht und durch eines davon der Fehler behoben wurde.....

Ersatzgeräte sollten aber auch idealerweise die selbe Leistung und dem selben Verbrauch haben oder hält Mal eines davon einsenden....


----------

